# Windows 98 Second Edition can not access windows update site



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have windows 98 Second Edition on my desktop (it's very old, all i can use is windows 98 SE) and i have installed IE 6 SP1, but when i try to access windows update the site just keeps refreshing, what do i need to do, do i have to download something?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft hasn't provided updates for Windows 98SE in several years. 
What are you trying to download from there?

-------------------------------------------------------

If you don't mind me asking, what's the brand name, model name, model number of that old desktop? 
I've upgraded a number of them to Windows XP that originally came with Windows 98SE or Windows ME.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

all it says in the back of the case is CTX computer and gives a serial/model number of 726673268 sak350d-bb


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If it

has an Intel Pentium III *800 MHz* processor or faster

supports *512 MB* of RAM or more

has a hard drive with a capacity of *20 GB* or more

it may be a good candidate for Windows XP for basic computing use.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

well, the site is still there - and the updates from the time of peddling the cds until the time of ms discontinuing the support are there - just no NEWER updates since then 

so if someone has done a new 98 install - probably could use them....


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

unfortunately, it's an AMD K6-2 350 MHZ 384MB ram (haven't tried, but i might be able to get 512MB) and a 9GB hdd (i have an 80GB on hand but need a replacement for the CPU)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That AMD processor is way too slow and the hard drive is way too small for Windows XP.

I once owned a *Compaq Presario 5900T* desktop with an Intel Pentium III 733 MHz processor and 384 MB of PC100 RAM that I upgraded from Windows 98SE to Windows XP. It ran okay for basic computing use.

I experimented with 2 HP Pavilion desktops with Intel Pentium III 500 MHz and Intel Celeron 466 MHz processors. They both ran like a turtle.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

if i could upgrade the cpu, i would definitely run XP, but i can't find anything online


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

XPUser1991 said:


> if i could upgrade the cpu, i would definitely run XP, but i can't find anything online


If you knew the motherboard description, that would help, but I still doubt that it could be upgraded to a fast enough processor.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

what do you mean you couldn't find any info? 

CTX computer company
http://www.google.com/search?q=CTX+computer+company&btnG=Search&hl=en&source=hp
apparently were a 'white-box' pc manuf co

AMD K6-2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_K6-2


> ....The K6-2 was an x86 microprocessor introduced by AMD on May 28, 1998, and available in speeds ranging from 266 to 550 MHz. An enhancement of the original K6, the K6-2 introduced AMD's 3D-Now! SIMD instruction set, featured a larger 64 KiB Level 1 cache (32 KiB instruction and 32 KiB data), and an upgraded system-bus interface called Super Socket 7, which was backward compatible with older Socket 7 motherboards. It was manufactured using a 0.25 micrometre process, ran at 2.2 volts, and had 9.3 million transistors....


Socket 7
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_7


> ....manufactured by Intel, as well as compatibles made by Cyrix/IBM, AMD, IDT and others.
> Socket 7 was the only socket that supported a wide range of CPUs from different manufacturers and a wide range of speeds....


Super Socket 7
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Socket_7


> While AMD had previously always used Intel sockets for their processors, Socket 7 was the last one for which AMD retained legal rights


----------



## Pentium1996 (Oct 5, 2011)

You could try the unofficial Windows 98 SE Service Pack 2.1a. It has all the updates in it. But if you want things to be original then when your installing it uncheck :
-Command Prompt Here
-Windows 2000 Color Scheme
-New Animated Boot Logo
Also backup the file shell32.dll because the icons get replaced with the Windows 2000 icons.
Heres the link:http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Unofficial-Windows-SE-Service-Pack.shtml


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i figured that i probably couldn't upgrade the processor, i have my old NT 4.0 disk, i could install tha, grab the latest SP for M$ and run that


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

If theres drivers available for your model of computer maybe you can try windows 2000. It doesnt need a lot of ram like windows xp does.Its not supported anymore but i know theres a sp4 for windows 2000. It would certainly be better than windows 98.


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i've tried 2000, the only problem is the Graphics drivers, i bought an ATI radeon 7500 and i went to AMD (AMD now own ATI) for drivers, found win2000 srivers but for some reason the drivers cause the screen to go blank and the system halts. so i would love to use 2000, but if i can't find good enough drivers for the graphics card, it won't be of any use.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

With the ATI Radeon 7000/7500 video card with Windows 2000/XP, any ATI graphics driver version newer than ATI Catalyst 6.5 won't work.

I've upgraded a number of old desktops and discovered that.

I've also had better success using NVIDIA instead of ATI.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah but my BIOS doesn't like NVIDIA Chips, i don't know why but everytime i start this particular computer with an NVIDA GPU it gives me the video error beep code, so i can't use NVIDIA unless i like power it off then on like 50 times.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I have Puppy Linux running on an old Compaq that used windows 98 with about the same specs as your computer does. Of course all I do with it is internet, nothing else. A live Puppy Linux cd will let you know if it will fly on your machine.


----------

